# Need help with my razer naga :(



## iFaizan

Hello people of TechSupport. I'm new here so HOPEFULLY this is the right place to post in. 

Anyway on to the question, i have bought a razer naga some months back and just today out of the blue it started lagging and stuttering across the screen. I managed to fix that by resetting the naga from the drivers. 

However, now the basic buttons ( left click, right click and middle button) are NOT working. I have been searching everywhere and cannot find the answer, please all you tech gurus help me out. Thanks. 

PS: the naga's driver version is 3.02 and firmware version 1.13


----------



## DBCooper

Hi iFaizan,

Try un-installing the Razer Naga mouse device from the device manager. Then reboott he computer and let the computer re-detect the mouse again when it boots back up to Windows. Also, try installing the latest drivers for the Razer Naga and see if that helps out at all. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## iFaizan

Thanks for the response.
I tried what you have said and this is exactly what i did

device manager and uninstall naga
uninstall and reinstall drivers 
reboot computer
connect naga when computer has started up, but somehow it's been recognized by my computer.

The thing is I don't think my naga is "faulty" as if i go to my drivers and change the left click button from "click" to "universal scrolling" the left click will work perfectly fine but then the middle will only scroll up and down (not the one where you keep it pressed and can move the mouse around) and the right click won't work.

anything else i can try? btw my drivers and firmware are all up to date.


----------



## JimE

Uninstall the Razer drivers (try using a quality tool such as Revo), reboot, and test using the generic Windows drivers. Most likely it will function correctly. In which case, you have a Razer driver/software issue.


----------



## iFaizan

Hey Dogg, thanks for the response. 
I did exactly what you said and still, the when i left click , say on this page, it will to the universal scrolling.

Im thinking i should firmware update it, but every time I follow the instructions on the updater and hit next it says no naga mouse detected. I think if i can get it to firmware update all should be fine, anyone can help me out on it?


----------



## JimE

Sounds like a hardware issue. Contact Razer and see what they recommend.


----------



## Antinite

Hey man same thing just happened to me, its not a hardware or software problem since I've used the mouse on multiple computers. So imo the mouse is [email protected]%ked.

Otherwise, i found an alternative way to use the mouse, go to naga configuration, change 3 (which should be set to scrolling) to left click and
change the thumb grip numbers to whatever, i set my number 1 to right click and 2 to scrolling. This wont solve the problem but it should help in any case, 
your thumb will be doing all the work now.


----------



## coolmccool96

So I have a similar issue, probably the same. I feel I might be lucky in that I've used this mouse viciously over almost three full years, and its supported my gaming addiction for that long. I can't even play my games without this mouse anymore; I refuse.

A few days ago, when I moved the mouse, it was stuttering across the screen several inches at a time, and the top buttons no longer worked properly. None of them. The left click seems to hit keybinds in my game that were once bound to the scroll wheel click down. Scrolling up and down still works properly, but that is the only exception. All of the side number pad buttons still work.

I downloaded the firmware update, (which is the first time I ever remember updating anything on the mouse) and the new Razer Synapse 2.0 mouse options menu.

When I opened up Razer Synapse and then plugged in the mouse, the mouse stopped stuttering and now moves across the screen smooth as ever. However, the top buttons still don't work, and the options of the Synapse software don't seem to do anything but glitch. Some of the top buttons are "greyed out." When I bind the right key to left click, suddenly the left key is no longer greyed and also says left click, but neither will actually perform a left click. 

Reinstalling / Removing drivers has done nothing for me. Neither has restarting the mouse or trying it in a different computer... Is it possible that the mouse is simply old and broken? If anyone could help, since Razer has the crappiest tech support, I'd greatly appreciate.


----------



## coolmccool96

Just realized that the left click button greys out when its the only keybind of itself... Obviously because at least one of the binds on the mouse has to be a left click, so that point of my last post is irrelevant.

Posted again because I see no edit button anywhere :C


----------



## JimE

Sounds like the mouse/buttons are faulty. Items being "greyed out" are typically an indication that they are not seen/recognized. So the software doesn't see them and they don't actually work...both would seem to indicate the buttons are faulty.


----------



## DarkMercury

coolmccool96 said:


> Reinstalling / Removing drivers has done nothing for me. Neither has restarting the mouse or trying it in a different computer... Is it possible that the mouse is simply old and broken? If anyone could help, since Razer has the crappiest tech support, I'd greatly appreciate.


Tell me about the tech support, on the phone with them for an hour each call and it was the same GUY who spoke barely any understandable english, and they repeated the same thing over and over. Well With a lot of messing around, I managed to make mine work a bit better.

I hadn't used it for two days, turn on computer and it was jerking across the screen, lagging. As if it was on glass or a rigid surface. Nothing was working on it. I hooked it up to my husband's laptop, and same thing. The four prong compass thing appears when I left click. I managed to make the jerking stop, the 12 macro keys and scroll wheel work. But the left and right buttons will not click, but they do register on the config thing, and if I change the options, sometimes they work as well. Any ideas? My friend suggested prying it apart carefully and seeing if the sensors or pressure is broken or something.

I also know, you can do a hard reset with it by holding down the top three buttons, including the mouse wheel and unplugging it with it held down and plugging it back in, releasing the buttons after five to ten seconds, it sometimes fixes the driver issues.


----------



## DarkMercury

And I just found a solution, this worked for me. But I uninstalled EVERYTHING that had to do with Razer and Naga first.

and i found the solution to this problem =).

download the latest firmware update from the site i believe its 1.13 its just the installer and not the actual firmware update to update your mouse...

1. go into progams/razer/naga/firmware updater
2. disconnect ur mouse and hold the left right and mouse 3 buttons then reconnect ur mouse and click next on the screen (it should detect your mouse and start its update)
3. after installer is done it asks you to replug your mouse in plug it back in and it should work fine all ur keybindings that u have on ur software should work and be able to use


----------

